# طريقة تغير تردد الريموت



## TECHI (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

عندي سؤال اخر في ما يخص rc car

اتحدث هذه المرة عن الريموت كنترول 

مشكلتي هيا 

انا و بعض من الاصدقاء لا نستطيع تشغيل سياراتنا بنفس الوقت 
لانه لو تم تشغيل الثلاث سيارات بنفس الوقت لن تعمل .. يجب تشغيل كل سيارة منفردة 

و السبب يرجع الى ان كل سيارتنا تحمل نفس التردد الاسلكي 27mhz

فكيف يمكنني تغير التردد ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2012)

ابحث داخل السيارة و الريموت عن وسيلة ضبط التردد
لو وجدت كريستال قم بتغييرها و لو وجدت ملفات غير ضبطها
فقط الزم الحزر و استعين بمن لديه خبرة


----------



## TECHI (24 يناير 2012)

وجدت الكريستال و تم ظبطها 
السؤال هنا ... هل يوجد فرق في الاداء بين الكريستال و الملفات ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يناير 2012)

الملف ملف فقط بينما الكريستال تقوم مقام دائرة رنين كاملة


----------

